# See how satan messes with your mind?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I havnt had ANYTHING interesting come to me this year land wise. Either the price was too high, the place all woods, OR rock, O R Both, 

NOW that Ive got this poace put in grass, and its looking beautiful and past ready to cut, Ive got a $3000 note at the bank to buy this tractor,
This comes along. MLS 1419066

Place seems just right without knowing the acreage. Nice looking house, Nice price, $50 000, AND a barn.

Dangit, nothing ever works out right for me lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It is a beautiful piece of property and it's 30 acres. The only thing is it's going up for auction and it looks like the starting price will be $50,000.

http://www.greatertulsarealty.com/idx/mls-1419066-14750_s_4210_road_claremore_ok_74017#.U6XMfyhiH3Q


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

30 acres...looks good..


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I really don't understand when you know at some point you are going to HAVE to move, you are spending money on tractors, it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Also it is an Auction, not a straight sale, and $50,000 is going to be the starting price, and it could and more than likely will go for MUCH higher than that, and while I am not sure, I think when you bid you need to have that cash on hand or in the bank to pay for it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That's a nice looking place Bill, but it's an auction property with an opening bid of $50,000. It will probably sell for a lot more than that. So just keep on improving your place, it will keep you out of trouble and could pay off down the road, you never know. 

You know I want out of Oklahoma so bad I can't stand it, but I'm still working on my property in the meantime. That way if I am stuck here I'll have all I'll need and if I do ever get to move maybe it will increase the value when I go to sell, or at least maybe the next owners will appreciate all the fruits of my labors...literally, lol.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Satan has nothing to do with it, you appear to not want to really move, people that are motivated aren't spending cash on all the toys you do....lol

Kinda the devil inside 'ya maybe....lol


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

calliemoonbeam said:


> That's a nice looking place Bill, but it's an auction property with an opening bid of $50,000. It will probably sell for a lot more than that. So just keep on improving your place, it will keep you out of trouble and could pay off down the road, you never know.
> 
> You know I want out of Oklahoma so bad I can't stand it, but I'm still working on my property in the meantime. That way if I am stuck here I'll have all I'll need and if I do ever get to move maybe it will increase the value when I go to sell, or at least maybe the next owners will appreciate all the fruits of my labors...literally, lol.


What you are doing is good Callie, but Bill doesn't own the property where he lives. And I will have to say, without trying offend anyone and stay within the "keep nice" rule, the owners of Bill's property have been very very generous to let him live there as long as he has since he has stated several times that his is not making the full payment on the contract he has with them, granted he has no running water, an indoor toilet, and such, but is taking out a bank note to buy yet another tractor.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You could just live with your Mom on your Granddad's land


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Get your hay cut bill. Your hay looked really nice in those pictures you posted. I'm sick of cutting hay here. I'm pasturing it all in. Getting few summer feeder steer and renting pasture space. Ditto on what others said about the property.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> You could just live with your Mom on your Granddad's land


Are you talking to ME??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, didn't know it was an auction., BUT that just goes to further prove my point.
CR I paid my bailer man a grand last year to JUST bale my hay. I would be paying him way more than that this year, as I have a much better crop of hay. Guess I just don't like seeing that much money a year going towards someone else.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dad, 
#1 If your speaking to me
#2 My mom dosent live
#3 shes NOT on my granddads place
#4 Shes with my worthless dad, and my older brother at Mount Oliviet? Cemetery
#5 Me and my folks never really understood each other, NOR got along
#6 Im not near ready yet to take a dirt nap. Besides, I toss and turn a lot, and it would likely bother there sleep, and theyed still be mad at me. lol


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

You may have paid someone but I'm sure you made up for it your price, right? Growing up we cut and raked but hired our the baling. Part of doing business. Good luck on yours, I'm hearing it's looking to be a good year here too.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck to 'ya then, you certainly picked you a row to hoe, and no proper tools to do it with...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i wanna see the grass...wheres the pictures at?


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

coolrunnin said:


> Good luck to 'ya then, you certainly picked you a row to hoe, and no proper tools to do it with...lol



Just because he has older equipment doesn't mean it isn't proper. He only has 10 acres. It's all he needs. Have you seen the picture of how nice the field turned out he seeded with those " Improper tools"?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like a nice place. Why do you have to move?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Dad,
> #1 If your speaking to me
> #2 My mom dosent live
> #3 shes NOT on my granddads place
> ...



I was just say'n you could do as Anna and live with your Mom, she has it all figured out if you just listen.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

farmgal said:


> Just because he has older equipment doesn't mean it isn't proper. He only has 10 acres. It's all he needs. Have you seen the picture of how nice the field turned out he seeded with those " Improper tools"?


i wished i owned his seeder and cultapacker...i dont have one...i done mine by hand....lol


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep,,,That darn Satan,,,It's 2:20pm,,,And My mind wants me to take a nap,,,,


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> I was just say'n you could do as Anna and live with your Mom, she has it all figured out if you just listen.


My Mother could not live here alone if it wasn't for me, so what is your point? Maybe I should just stick her in a nursing home and be done with her and the previous 5 generations that have lived on and farmed this land??

Nah, I think I will keep on keeping on, and you keep on keeping on with your put downs, none of which apply to me, thank you very much!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

farmgal said:


> Just because he has older equipment doesn't mean it isn't proper. He only has 10 acres. It's all he needs. Have you seen the picture of how nice the field turned out he seeded with those " Improper tools"?



Guess that one went over several heads, his farm equipment is fine his equipment to actually buy a place not so much.

With the markets rebounding, finding a place in his price range with his requirements is only going to get more difficult.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Brighton said:


> My Mother could not live here alone if it wasn't for me, so what is your point? Maybe I should just stick her in a nursing home and be done with her and the previous 5 generations that have lived on and farmed this land??
> 
> Nah, I think I will keep on keeping on, and you keep on keeping on with your put downs, none of which apply to me, thank you very much!



Until you've bought and paid for your own house/land and have a deed in your hand, I don't understand how you can tell Bill how to handle his property or there lack of.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bill, it sounds like you're getting things set up quite nice where you are. It would be terrific if you could remain where you are.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Until you've bought and paid for your own house/land and have a deed in your hand, I don't understand how you can tell Bill how to handle his property or there lack of.


Maybe she has paid for it in labor. That is how it works with my family. My brother and his family lives in our family home. He contributes with the upkeep and labor needed so that my mother can stay in her home and have a happy worry free life.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Maybe she has paid for it in labor. That is how it works with my family. My brother and his family lives in our family home. He contributes with the upkeep and labor needed so that my mother can stay in her home and have a happy worry free life.



So when your Mom passes, the house is your brothers and his family, you want no part of it ?

Maybe if you're living in the house and not paying rent/mortgage, you should be doing chores.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> So when your Mom passes, the house is your brothers and his family, you want no part of it ?
> 
> Maybe if you're living in the house and not paying rent/mortgage, you should be doing chores.


I do not get to decide if I want part of it or not. Totally her decision. I am not living there and making it possible for her to keep and maintain her home.

How do you know what is happening in Brighton's home? Are you privy to the chore schedule? The financials?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Ignore button engaged.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Until you've bought and paid for your own house/land and have a deed in your hand, I don't understand how you can tell Bill how to handle his property or there lack of.


The people I know who inherited the family farm earned every acre with blood sweat and hard cash normally, probably a harder way than just buying your own outright, by the time you figure in always doing something by someone else's rules.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

coolrunnin said:


> The people I know who inherited the family farm earned every acre with blood sweat and hard cash normally, probably a harder way than just buying your own outright, by the time you figure in always doing something by someone else's rules.


There is also no guarantee you will inherit it. Tax problems, health problems etc can take it even though you worked hard to keep it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Brighton said:


> What you are doing is good Callie, but Bill doesn't own the property where he lives. And I will have to say, without trying offend anyone and stay within the "keep nice" rule, the owners of Bill's property have been very very generous to let him live there as long as he has since he has stated several times that his is not making the full payment on the contract he has with them, granted he has no running water, an indoor toilet, and such, but is taking out a bank note to buy yet another tractor.



That's not very nice


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> So when your Mom passes, the house is your brothers and his family, you want no part of it ?
> 
> Maybe if you're living in the house and not paying rent/mortgage, you should be doing chores.


That is how it has worked for 5 generations in this family, the oldest gets to manage the house and the land, while my Mother is the oldest, she has had no help from siblings as they all passed before her of the same brain tumors my Granny passed of, I for one, even though it is really hard at times, am glad my Momma is still alive and with me.

I am not even going to address the "chores" thing.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Never share too much personal information as it bites you in the butt and never trust anyone NOT to bring it up at some point and use it against you.

A far as Bill. Bill you said you didn't sell ANY hay last year yet you paid to have it baled and now you are buying a tractor for 3 times what you paid seems sort of wrong to me. Are you planning to ever sell any hay?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> That's not very nice


That is rich coming from you.....


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

How far we are from the past if we really think a child staying on the farm to help their parents is wrong to do so! Or that that isn't the way most people have gotten farms themselves for centuries now. Parents hand it on to the oldest or the one who will work it. I am sure if Brighton has siblings they are thankful for a sister who is there to take care of their mother so they don't have to worry about her. And you don't have to purchase property to feel an attachment to it or to know how to manage it or your finances.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Stay on the farm ?

Anna has lived is several different places/states and is now back on the farm.

Lets hear how successful she was buying property while she was away from home. Now while in Colorado or any of the other places Anna lived, she bought and paid for a homestead, I'll listen. I don't have a problem with the legacy of farmers, only Anna judging Bill.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> That is rich coming from you.....


Sarcasm


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

farmgal said:


> Just because he has older equipment doesn't mean it isn't proper. He only has 10 acres. It's all he needs. Have you seen the picture of how nice the field turned out he seeded with those " Improper tools"?


This^^^^^^^


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

For the people that feel the need to explain yourself and that includes Bill. You don't have to you know, consider the source (and yes that includes me) If your comfortable in your shoes then it shouldn't matter what another person says about how you need to walk in them.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

We bought our farm, but I have many friends who inherited theirs, inheritance is not always a walk in the park and can take much more money, labor and strife than buying.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I also didn't see Anna judging Bill, just pointing out some hard truths, and not impolitely.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

jj, as you say, I didn't sell a bale last year. Was it pretty wet last year compared to the last few that you had>> It SURE was here. I saw hay signs for pararie hay for $40, and my neighbor thinks hes got it locked in at $20 this year. I wasn't going to give it away in a wet year, when I could hold it over, and possibly get more for it THIS year, (last years cutting(, than I could have got at the best price I heard of last year. Its supposed to be a dry year. Ive seen wheat fields E of Tulsa that were 1ft high, and headed. Preacher says hes seen the same thing when he was out west a bit. IF it turns out to be a dry year, Ill come out in good shape. Farmings a gamble. That's why theres way more homesteaders on here than actual farmers.
ITS EASIER TO LOSE A LITTLE THAN IT IS TO LOSE ALOT.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I bought rolls last year BIG rolls for $30.00 delivered to my house and placed in the pasture from my neighbor. Mixed hay not bad stuff although one bale seemed better then the other at least the horses thought so. I only had to buy 3 bales all winter and I pretty much wasted one of them. The horses have about 1/3 of one of them left and occasionally graze off it (the mule more so). The year before i had to pay $45.00 for the same stuff. This year hay is everywhere after the first haying. From what I have seen even more hay this year than last. My neighbor does a LOT of work for others sometimes they keep it and sometimes he bales places that just want firelds cut to keep them clean and he pays a small amount. 

Now square bales are a premium around here and I like to have some to do measured feeding and it is usually a little better quality then the rolls. I paid $4.00 for 50 lb bales last year very hard to find them though. I did see an ad for someone that was selling them out of the field for $3.00/ea however he was not close and my van only holds 11 bales. The guy that charges $4.00 is a lot closer to me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ive said this before, but, I was drilling in the seed when my bailer man of last few years came down. Hopped on and away we went. I asked what he was doing. He said he was just checking out the fields he had bailed last year. I said what I saw looked pretty good. he said that appairently I wasn't looking where he had been looking. I said, well, how are they. He said there terrible this year. I said, well I guess my hay will be worth something this year. He said ID say it will. I said, I ment last years hay, He said that's what I ment too.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> jj, as you say, I didn't sell a bale last year. Was it pretty wet last year compared to the last few that you had>> It SURE was here. I saw hay signs for pararie hay for $40, and my neighbor thinks hes got it locked in at $20 this year. I wasn't going to give it away in a wet year, when I could hold it over, and possibly get more for it THIS year, (last years cutting(, than I could have got at the best price I heard of last year. Its supposed to be a dry year. Ive seen wheat fields E of Tulsa that were 1ft high, and headed. Preacher says hes seen the same thing when he was out west a bit. IF it turns out to be a dry year, Ill come out in good shape. Farmings a gamble. That's why theres way more homesteaders on here than actual farmers.
> ITS EASIER TO LOSE A LITTLE THAN IT IS TO LOSE ALOT.


Personally I wouldn't buy last years hay at a premium price. I'd say $30 to $40 a bale is an excellent price to make in your area. What kind of prices are you hoping to sell for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't get it. Is Satan in the real estate business? The forum? Selling hay? 

My, my how the mighty have fallen If she is in the real estate business, I'm not surprised. What next, politics?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

She!?!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Satan is a woman's name, since I don't know any guys named Satan, and around here, all women, even family members, are addressed as "Ma'am", their name could be almost anything. Besides, Bills description of "messing with your mind" somehow has the ethereal aura of "female" around the edges.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is wet up where I live, so that would keep the price of hay in Oklahoma from getting TOO high! If it gets outrageous in Oklahoma it would pay to ship it in.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Last year I paid $50 for large rounds (5x6) of really good bluestem, delivered and set along the fence line where I needed them.

This year the same person told me they would be $45 delivered... These are/were really tightly baled and net wrapped. I just opened the last one from last year and after you get past the inch or so that was exposed to the weather it is still green and fragrant.

Mary


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

CountryWannabe said:


> Last year I paid $50 for large rounds (5x6) of really good bluestem, delivered and set along the fence line where I needed them.
> 
> This year the same person told me they would be $45 delivered... These are/were really tightly baled and net wrapped. I just opened the last one from last year and after you get past the inch or so that was exposed to the weather it is still green and fragrant.
> 
> Mary


That is high although with delivery and unloading not too bad. Net wrapped and barn stored might be good this Fall but I would still go for this year's if possible unless I just knew this year was a poor hay year.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Hay is a very regional thing, and the prices reflect this, I'm a hundred miles from Bill and hay here is very plentiful but you get 75 miles west and fields looked kinda thin to me, he may have luck and then again he may not, it's always a crap shoot.

P.s. just remembered I saw 5X6 hay just east of Chouteau, Ok. for $25.00


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep cr. but quality is a thing to consider. In this hay, theres no weeds, sprouts, black berries, ect. The ENTIRE bale is made up of the same grass from the center to the outside. Its much more enticing to cows, due to its sweetness than pararie hay. Where cows will pick in and around a pararie hay bale to find the better grasses, and avoid and therefore tromp down after spitting it out the bad stuff, the entire bale of mine all tastes the same, save for the outer rind. I wont try selling mine till 2015, Jan Feb. I hope to get $5- from the new stuff. Depends on the severity of the winter to predect what the last years hay could sell for.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> yep cr. but quality is a thing to consider. In this hay, theres no weeds, sprouts, black berries, ect. The ENTIRE bale is made up of the same grass from the center to the outside. Its much more enticing to cows, due to its sweetness than pararie hay. Where cows will pick in and around a pararie hay bale to find the better grasses, and avoid and therefore tromp down after spitting it out the bad stuff, the entire bale of mine all tastes the same, save for the outer rind. I wont try selling mine till 2015, Jan Feb. I hope to get $5- from the new stuff. Depends on the severity of the winter to predect what the last years hay could sell for.


My only thing against haygrazer is the look of it in the bale.I know it's quality feed it just looks like weeds in the bale, I understand this is me but then I know several who think likewise.

when we dairyed we raised it and chopped half the field for daily feeding and chopped the other half at 4ft. or so for ensiling. Never did raise and bale it for anything.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Patchouli said:


> That is high although with delivery and unloading not too bad. Net wrapped and barn stored might be good this Fall but I would still go for this year's if possible unless I just knew this year was a poor hay year.


I could have got cheaper - but this was really, really nice hay. You either pay a good price for good hay and they eat almost all of it, or you have to buy twice as much so that they get the nutrition they need. 

BTW, Bill: doesn't Haygrazer make excess ??prussic acid?? like Johnson grass does if it gets too droughty? I had the offer of free Johnson grass bales but was too worried about that...

I would actually like to get some of the large squares but getting them set is a problem. I do not own a tractor (I really don't need one) so unloading and setting them would be a problem. Plus I can set net wrapped bales against my south fence under the tree line and they stay good. I couldn't leave large squares out there, which would mean I would have to build another barn... always something. LOL

Mary


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Horses should never eat haygrazer regardless of condition. It thickens the walls in the mares uterius? making it harder for her to take a breeding.

Ive heard that its not good in a drought, but Okla always in a drought in the summertime so I doubt if that is a problem. I imagine someone fed it to horses, and it did something to them, and whoever it was looked for a reason beyond the hay. Only thing I ever head was DONT feed it after it has been frosted on. THEN it creates prussic acid.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Horses should never eat haygrazer regardless of condition. It thickens the walls in the mares uterius? making it harder for her to take a breeding.
> 
> Ive heard that its not good in a drought, but Okla always in a drought in the summertime so I doubt if that is a problem. I imagine someone fed it to horses, and it did something to them, and whoever it was looked for a reason beyond the hay. Only thing I ever head was DONT feed it after it has been frosted on. THEN it creates prussic acid.


Drought conditions can cause it as well, stressed plants is what causes it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ONLY if you cut it during the drouth. IF you wait till fall with fall rains, it bleeds out of it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> ONLY if you cut it during the drouth. IF you wait till fall with fall rains, it bleeds out of it.


Not from my reading on it, I do think you can cut it high and maybe get away with it, but I know I wouldn't chance it at $1200.00 a momma cow these days.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

All I know is that I had wanted to get some seed, and when I called on Fri he said FINALLY, that he would get his first delivery next week. I called on Thursday, wanting to sow Fri as the sign was right, and he said he didn't have enough to do what I needed. I said I thought you were getting a shipment in this week? he said he did. It was there on Wed, and the ranchers bought him nearly out then and Thurs. He had another shipment coming the week after and I got mine then
Point is. All that seed got planted here in Okla. Likely all of it will be eaten by cows, either in pasture or in the bale. In all likely hood, that was planted for the purpose of providing summer pasture when the pararie had wilted down to nothing in July/August/Sept.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill be cutting mine before the middle of July. Ill likely cut it again Sept Oct.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Horses should never eat haygrazer regardless of condition. It thickens the walls in the mares uterius? making it harder for her to take a breeding.
> 
> Ive heard that its not good in a drought, but Okla always in a drought in the summertime so I doubt if that is a problem. I imagine someone fed it to horses, and it did something to them, and whoever it was looked for a reason beyond the hay. Only thing I ever head was DONT feed it after it has been frosted on. THEN it creates prussic acid.


It's "haygrazer" fescue? Because only endophyte infected fescue can toughen a mare's amniotic sac making it harder for the foal to break it. If the mare isn't watched carefully and the delivery is missed the foal can suffocate. It's also known as "red sac."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No, Its a cross between Sorgum Cane, Johnson Grass, and a couple of other grasses. It also goes by the name Sorgum Sudan Grass. It came from the Sudan in Africa


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

BILL.
DONT buy another tractor and get yourself in even more debt for goodness sake. You have at least 2 that I know of already.

You cannot stay on the land you are on right now. Buying another tractor makes no sense whatsoever, since you dont know where you are going to end up. Where are you going to live when you have to move? PUT YOUR MONEY AWAY somewhere and save it, you are going to need it.

I don't know what it is you are thinking, you know I do support your dream but you aren't making any sense in how you are going about it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

zong said:


> I'm pretty sure Satan is a woman's name, since I don't know any guys named Satan, and around here, all women, even family members, are addressed as "Ma'am", their name could be almost anything. Besides, Bills description of "messing with your mind" somehow has the ethereal aura of "female" around the edges.



Get over it. You got screwed around, move on. Your wife comes under the category of 'female'. you can stop blaming half of humanity for your life situation.

There are plenty of male life suckers in the world , and two sides to every story as well. I'm getting tired of the anti woman stuff


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> No, Its a cross between Sorgum Cane, Johnson Grass, and a couple of other grasses. It also goes by the name Sorgum Sudan Grass. It came from the Sudan in Africa


You're right, after a bit of Google research (I'd never heard of it) horses are not supposed to eat it. It works as a poison and there is no reliable treatment. 

I'm so glad I live in New York in the land of excellent mixed grass hay that can be bought for $2.25 a 50# bale out of the field.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't know about the others shy, but my take on zong'a post is all tongue in cheek .


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, but if I had said it, thered be heck to pay.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't know Bill, I think I am on to your humor too. 
Unless your being serious and I just think your kidding. 

Either way, I enjoy ST.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When im kidding, im never serious. When im serious, its only long enough to get a point out, then im bound to kid about part of that lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

roadless, don't mind shy, she's just being her usual ray of sunshine...:spinsmiley:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I guess it comes down to me being protective of folks here, Terri.

Not that anyone needs my help...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> roadless, don't mind shy, she's just being her usual ray of sunshine...:spinsmiley:


And you are being your usual down on me. Guess its ok when other people say stuff about me, but when I say something about someone else, its awful :shrug:

Kind of why I don't even come here much at all anymore. I'm not bragging about being stoned out of my mind on drugs, or having these spiritual revelations every other day, or playing like a grammar school kid, talking about doody and poo poo and stuff, or man bashing or woman bashing for that matter

Guess people can say stuff about others that is just plain creepy and stalking and insulting but my post goes under mod review for pointing it out. 

If I'm a ray of sunshine, at least I'm an honest one.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Shygal said:


> And you are being your usual down on me. Guess its ok when other people say stuff about me, but when I say something about someone else, its awful :shrug:
> 
> Kind of why I don't even come here much at all anymore. I'm not bragging about being stoned out of my mind on drugs, or having these spiritual revelations every other day, or playing like a grammar school kid, talking about doody and poo poo and stuff, or man bashing or woman bashing for that matter
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Shygal.
Perhaps some of us have seen you post long enough that .......even when you seem a little "harsh," it does not seem to be done just for the sake of being mean. :shrug:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Shy, I'm not being down on you. I was just pointing out that you are just being you. I accept who you are, but it does get tiring reading nothing but negativity from you. I'm honestly surprised that you haven't been banned yet.

I didn't put your post under mod review, nor did I report it. FWIW, I have never reported any post.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

it wasn't me ....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It aint me babe, it aint me your look kin for babe.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I enjoyed Shygal's post, it's much better than someone feeling sorry for me.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> Shy, I'm not being down on you. I was just pointing out that you are just being you. I accept who you are, but it does get tiring reading nothing but negativity from you. I'm honestly surprised that you haven't been banned yet.
> 
> I didn't put your post under mod review, nor did I report it. FWIW, I have never reported any post.


then you obviously don't read all my posts because they are hardly 'nothing but negativity" 

And as for being banned, when they start banning people for being honest and not being afraid to point out the elephant in the room, they wont have to ban me because I would stop coming here

I wish singletree was the way it used to be some years ago, honestly.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like that you say what is on your mind shygal .
I just have a different opinion in this case.
Like I said in another post life would be boring if we were all the same.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> then you obviously don't read all my posts because they are hardly 'nothing but negativity"
> 
> And as for being banned, when they start banning people for being honest and not being afraid to point out the elephant in the room, they wont have to ban me because I would stop coming here
> 
> I wish singletree was the way it used to be some years ago, honestly.


I read enough of your posts to know how abrasive you are, or I should, say how abrasive you come across.

I find it funny that when I point out your "ray of sunshine" attitude, I'm being down of you, but when you post your "elephant in the room" observations, you're just being honest. A bit ironic, huh?


----------

